# Power Query and Excel Number data type formatted with thousand seperators



## lmk001 (Nov 7, 2018)

My values in excel are comma seperated number values 

NUMBER OF ESTABLISHMENTS

<tbody>

</tbody>
EMPLOYMENT

<tbody>

</tbody>91,3651,603,5677386,410

<tbody>

</tbody>
When I load this into Power Query the commas disappear.  When I try to load it back into excel the number formatting is no longer using thousand seperators.  How do I keep the thousand separator formatting when loading my table from Power Query to Excel?  
Thanks!


----------



## DRSteele (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

I think I can help a bit.

Ignore what PQ does when it loads the data into the engine. But you can format the cells in the columns of the Excel Table that PQ creates. To preserve the cell formatting upon Refresh, click on a cell in that Table, go to the ribbon and select _Data | Queries&Connections | Properties_ and then click the checkmark to preserve cell formatting (and also uncheck the column width one).


----------



## lmk001 (Nov 9, 2018)

That seems to be working.  Thanks for helping me.


----------



## DRSteele (Nov 9, 2018)

Super! You're welcome.


----------

